# Full Moon coming



## schultz345

Anyone believe in this?


----------



## BrianLucky13

You gotta believe in the moon!!!! Moon rise and moon set is big time important!! Of the 30 some odd fish I have caught over 50 inches I would say 75% were caught an hour before/after moonrise/moonset. Of that 75% almost all were caught 3 days before a full moon. If I look back at my logs most fish I catch happen 5 days before a full moon with most caught at moonrise/moonset. If the weather sucks all this kind of gets thrown out the window though. They always say that 3 days before and 3 days after the full moon is the best. I would say 5 days before and 2 days after though.

Havent figured out the new moon yet. In the fall the new moon can be great. In the summer not so much. New moon is good in wisc but not so much for the leech lake strain fish. Seems like the new moon is more of a numbers instead of a size thing.

The best thing a guy can do is keep good logs so you can look back at earlier years. Write down lure, depth, water temp, structure, size of fish, conditions, and wind for every fish you catch. I can gaurentee that will increase your fish count and size from year to year.


----------



## drjongy

Yes, people plan their musky trips around the moon phases.


----------



## duckp

For years and years this has been debated and argued.In Fish's study some years ago showed no relationship between phases and 'success'.Others claim otherwise.LOTS of $$ is made on hype,books,charts,going both ways and showing varying 'good periods'.You can have whatever 'phase' trips your trigger but absent the presence of more important factors,you'll die out there in terms of 'success'.WEATHER and a few other factors are MUCH more important.
On many lakes,you'd be better avoiding certain phases because of the pressure generated around them.My records over way too many years are inconclusive.On the other hand,weather,water temps,water clarity,dawn/dusk are extremely important and,to an extent,enable predictable 'success'.
My 2 cents?I wouldn't ignore phases-there's no harm in being on good spots at key times-but I'd pay much more attention to other environmental factors.Again on the other hand,studies(and my records)do show there are solar/lunar significant times such as when sunrise and moonset coincide.
Good fishing.


----------



## duckp

Hi.Been off fishing and not online.Had an inquiry about my post.My follow up comment is to remember fish need to eat.They DON'T wait for weeks and days for the right moon 'phase'.On the other hand there are factors that enable/promote feeding.Low pressure for instance-if you had an air bladder like theirs high pressure might sell fewer Doritos.
Point is they eat,weather and other things help/trigger that but even on the WORST environmental days,the right presentation may do it.Not often on biggies,but it happens.
Good fishing!


----------



## duckp

Update:As of last nite,76 muskies caught(11 over 50)and exactly ZERO related to moon phases or 'major-minor' periods.Some related to sunrise/sunset(light conditions).Many others caught in my boat(4 more 50s)with the same result.A handful were within an hour or two of a 'major-minor' but odds are that had to happen.My camera documented precise times and these were verified every other day with 'charts' in addition to the 'moon secrets' photocopied and carried in my boat.Hardly a good 'sample size' to be 'scientific' but it is what it is and its kind of fun doing it.
On the other hand,barometric pressure.....well,thats another story.
Fish hard,fish good weather=be happy.  
Off to chase geese a while.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Where ya fishing duckp? Must not be Sd??? Just curious cuz those are kind of the same numbers I get year to year. But moon has everything to do with everything.


----------



## duckp

All over but mainly Lake Of The Woods.Nothing wrong with being a 'moonie' if you believe in it.To me its one of the least important things although it does allow me to plan around high pressure(fishingwise)times.


----------



## BrianLucky13

ok, good job on the fish!!!


----------



## duckp

OK,thanks.
Got back to the Woods today after a couple weeks of goose hunting.Water temps down from high 70s to high 60s.Quite a change.Two hours this morning and 2 tonight produced one 36 incher and only one other seen.Horrible winds following a nasty storm but still pretty slow.Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Just got back from Vermilion. Bigger lakes have been slow the last few weeks. Smaller lakes have been going tho


----------



## drjongy

Going to a resort on Vermilion this weekend and Pete Maina will be there as well...hopefully he can turn Vermilion on for us, although he hasn't fished there a lot. We saw some major pigs in Vermilion last October when I fished it for the first time...can't wait to get back. You see the 57" that came out of there, Brian?


----------



## BrianLucky13

Seen lots of 56 to 57 inchers caught there. But this year I got 2 see a 58.5 incher. Trully amazing!!! Caught by a guy that catches some major hogs up there so its legit. Pete caught a big 1 up there a few minutes away from me when I caught a 53.5x28. That same night another guy caught a 52.5x30 or something outragous!!! Ill be up there the 1st week in November looking for 50 pounders!!! Can't wait. Get sick of all the little 50s around here!!!! Good luck. Tip is 2 burn little bucktails during day and slow rolling cowgirls after dark!!!


----------



## BrianLucky13

O yeah and all those 50 pounders came full moon night!!! But full moon means nothing right??? Hhmmmmmm


----------



## drjongy

When we were up there late last fall the bulldawgs were the hot bait, but I suppose the water temp is not cool enough for those to turn on yet. I'll probably be burning the 10's during the day and slow rolling the 13's at night like you said. Do you fish West or East most of the time? We'll be on the West end mostly.


----------



## BrianLucky13

I fish east end 90% of time(way east.) Caught 1 on a dawg last week. Burn smaller than 10s during day like showgirls!


----------



## duckp

Say hi to Pete from DP.He'll know who it is,he caught his first 50 ever with me in Canada years ago.Also tell him I said the moon sucks and see what he says.  
Seriously though,please tell him the Gillespie Operation Muskie filming came out great and I need to talk to him when he'sdone wasting his time.


----------

